# Suggestions?



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been doing a lot of looking into this sort of thing as I am sort of in the horse market and weigh in at 260lbs.

From my research, shorter cob-like horses are typically your best bet. Look for thick bones in the legs, short cannons and pasterns and a horse that stands square, not camped out or under. A short back is important, but can be difficult for the saddle size that our sort need.

The conformation of the leg is really important. I suggest doing some research on leg conformation and learning about all the different faults. I never realized there were so many until I started looking into it.


----------



## Leemew (Aug 6, 2012)

Tracer said:


> shorter cob-like horses are typically your best bet


Horses such as? I honestly don't know where horses classify, like what exactly is a cob? 
I've done quiet a bit of research but I've given up lately, not sure why.


----------

